

Inexplicable: Jeff Price Pushed Out Of TuneCore - earbitscom
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120815/15194320063/inexplicable-jeff-price-pushed-out-tunecore-despite-tremendous-success-helping-artists.shtml

======
earbitscom
Barring a very, very good explanation, this is a tragedy. Jeff Price has been
tirelessly devoted to unleashing the potential of artists through technology,
with one of the fairest deals an artist can get independent of a label. I can
only imagine they felt they weren't squeezing enough money out of this
opportunity, which is very unfortunate.

